# High Island - Last Day of November



## mikeinsugarland (Apr 5, 2013)

Decided to hit High Island for the first time. Drove down about 1 mile past the barricade and settled down. Didn't caught anything before noon except whitings for cut baits. We grabbed a quick lunch and then tried our luck again. An hour in, one of the in-laws hooked a 18" black drum. 30 minutes later I caught my FIRST red ever, a 25" keeper. And then 10 minutes later, my brother-in-law caught a huge (to us) 33" black drum (his first as well).

Undoubledly, it was our best fishing to date. Weather was great, wind was calm, and waves was small. And we got some fishes .. :goldfish:

A big shoutout to oscar and edjman for all the helpful tips and advices. And all the 2coolers who contributed ..

Mike


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Nice catches!


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice job! Keep it up and you'll catch a big one.


----------



## mikeinsugarland (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks everybody !! Can't wait til next year ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Great job Mike! Glad I could help.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on your first Keeper Red, mighty fine eating! Now, you guys are hooked. Welcome to the site and to the addiction!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a good report, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mikeinsugarland (Apr 5, 2013)

troutless said:


> Congrats on your first Keeper Red, mighty fine eating! Now, you guys are hooked. Welcome to the site and to the addiction!


Thanks !! Yeah, we are hooked (pun intended) .. already thinking about next year ..:smile:


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Mike & Thuan, Nice report. WTG!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

10-4!


----------

